# Is there a way to load usb first at boot?



## kreoso (Nov 10, 2012)

My ~/Downloads directory is mounted on usb3 hard disk, but the transmission daemon and nfsd are loaded first, and then the usb3 drive is mounted at boot. As a result, I should always reload transmission daemon and nfsd. Is there a way to load usb first, and then daemons?


----------



## Beastie (Nov 10, 2012)

Load the NFS and Transmission daemons yourself later through a cron job.


----------



## Sfynx (Nov 19, 2012)

Do you have the USB mount point in your /etc/fstab without any 'late' option? Here these filesystems always get mounted before any daemons are loaded (during the "Mounting local file systems" phase).


----------

